

Why I fled libertarianism — and became a liberal - malditojavi
http://www.salon.com/2013/12/28/why_i_fled_libertarianism_and_became_a_liberal/

======
jamesbritt
_Their saving grace is a complete lack of organizational ability, which is why
they are always trying to take over the Republican Party, rather than create a
party of their own._

Wow. Total author fail.

[http://www.lp.org](http://www.lp.org)

This guy is fully clueless.

~~~
davidy123
Maybe he meant a viable party.

